
Act Like a New Employee Every Day - nikunjk
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20121111043707-7298-act-like-a-new-employee-every-day
======
idodevops
Considering most places I've worked at in the last couple of years, that would
mean that every day was comprised of:

\- Trying to get a working computer and/or network account \- Being
interrupted every 5 minutes for introductions \- Wondering where the hell to
get lunch from around here \- Filling out paperwork \- Reading way too many
pages of HR-written 'employee handbooks' and 'acceptable use policies' \- Not
being given any actual work until after the first day or so, because everyone
knows that the first day is a write-off.

~~~
roberto
TBH he said "act like a new employee", not "act like an employee on his first
day of work".

------
mikeleeorg
I find it interesting that he published this article on LinkedIn, as opposed
to Google+, his blog, etc. It's cross-posted to Google+, but the article lives
in LinkedIn.

